# Reminiscing



## WVMountainrear (Dec 14, 2011)

How about some images from our childhood? 

Life was all about waiting for that one song...






You rode around on one of these when it was brand new...





The things to watch...





And, admit it, ladies...you wanted your hair to look like this...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 14, 2011)

I remember sitting on the school bus BURNING with jealousy of the high school girls with teased and curled up and back bangs and perms. I COULDN'T WAIT to be in high school and tease my hair.

Of course, by the mid 90s, straight hair was back in. If only I were a few years older, I could have teased my hair right!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 14, 2011)

activistfatgirl said:


> I remember sitting on the school bus BURNING with jealousy of the high school girls with teased and curled up and back bangs and perms. I COULDN'T WAIT to be in high school and tease my hair.
> 
> Of course, by the mid 90s, straight hair was back in. If only I were a few years older, I could have teased my hair right!



Hahahaha. I went from the all-over poofy hair to the poofy bangs with straight hair and then back to straight hair...it was a gradual transition.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 14, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Hahahaha. I went from the all-over poofy hair to the poofy bangs with straight hair and then back to straight hair...it was a gradual transition.



Yeah, in my school, the in-between was bangs curled inward with a curling iron and straight hair. That hit for me in middle school, and I got to join in. Along with HUGE round glasses and costume jewelry.

Just got very happy to be an adult and in 2011.


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 17, 2011)

I had just my bangs permed so that they would curl and poof easier AND wings! I remember using hairspray and putting the hairdryer to it to make it nice and hard so that nothing moved! Pair that with glasses whose lenses were the size of dinner plates and I was one sexy teen!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 17, 2011)

A mullet, deck shoes, and acid washed jeans...need I say more?


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 17, 2011)

ScreamingChicken said:


> A mullet, deck shoes, and acid washed jeans...need I say more?



Please tell me you have pictures...


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 17, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Please tell me you have pictures...



If I do, they will never see the light of day.


----------



## penguin (Dec 17, 2011)

Hypercolour t-shirts, neon everything, rah-rah and bubble skirts. My sister and would wear four different neon socks at one time (like, pink and green on one foot, orange and yellow on the other), pulled up to different heights. I wasn't allowed to have a rah-rah or bubble skirt, because my mother thought they were horrible, but I really, really wanted them. The wide elastic belts, the shoulder pads (oh, the shoulder pads) jelly shoes. 

I remember buying cassingles (8 tracks weren't popular here), loving hair metal bands like Poison, Skid Row, Bon Jovi and Guns N Roses. The bigger the hair the better! 

I loved Astro Boy, Ulysses 31, The Mysterious Cities of Gold, Monkey Magic, ...so many more, but I've drawn a balnk for now.


----------



## rickydaniels (Dec 18, 2011)

WOW I think this is going to turn into my favorite thread! I recall the upsetting new of David Lee Roth leaving Van Halen. Then having a mental breakdown when I heard the news they replaced him with Sammy Hagar. Proud to say I never bought a Van Hagar album. Motley Crue moved up one slot on my favorite band list that year!


----------



## shinyapple (Dec 18, 2011)

Spandex shorts. Vests in junior high (I think?). Puffy painted shirts and sweatshirts in elementary school. Junior high and high school were also big on overalls and overall shorts for a few years. I was always pissed they didn't really make them in fat girl sizes.

I was also one who wore the huge glasses. I remember wanting red, but ending up with purple and blue pairs. I also had the huge bangs, wings, and bad perms.


----------



## penguin (Dec 18, 2011)

Scrunchies! How could we forget them? I never had the big hair like my sister did (I didn't have the patience), but I still had a mad collection of scrunchies.


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 18, 2011)

Choose life T, Banana clips, Ghetto blaster, space shades.
I remember the safety pins but, can't remember the purpose of them.. 

View attachment george_michael_choose_life.jpg


View attachment banana.jpg


View attachment il_fullxfull.250898243.jpg


View attachment pins.jpg


View attachment shades.jpg


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 18, 2011)

I luved my pink and black checkered sunglasses, walkman...... 
Roller skates what i miss most of all... 

View attachment sony-walkman.jpg


View attachment skates.jpg


View attachment sunglasses check.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 18, 2011)

I just realized I pretty much dress the same way now as I did back then. Solid color dress shirt or western pearl snap shirt untucked, wrangler jeans, and justin ropers or hard soled motor cycle boots. Either I was ahead of my time, found something timeless, or I'm lame as hell. hmmm, which could it be. 

Although for just a minute in the mid 90's went all in on the Garth Brooks Mo Betta shirts and the Brooks and Dunn lightning shirt and Wranglers starched and super tight.

I also remember how a lot in my school went for the faded jeans and leather jacket look that George Michael sported just after he went solo and everyone tried to look just like him with the exception of the 5 o'clock shadow.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 18, 2011)

I still have my original NES. It's in perfect working condition.

My parents also have the Atari; although, I have no idea if it still works since it hasn't been used in well over a decade and a half.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 18, 2011)

I never knew my parents struggled financially. I thought Campbells Tomato soup and grilled cheese ROCKED, whenever I had it.

Treats were treats. I didn't get crap all the time. A trip McDonalds was EXCITING!

I didn't know my clothes were mostly second hand. My Grandma would buy them, take them home, wash them and soften them with Fleecy. The first time I got store bought clothes I couldn't figure out why they didn't smell as nice as Grandmas clothes. 

Penny candy. That you could actually buy with..pennies. A 50 cent allowance would get me a bag of chips, a pop and a chocolate bar AND penny candy.

Happy Days
Laverne and Shirley
Little House on the Prairie
The Waltons

I was the official channel changer and smokes/lighter go getter.

We ate together as a family. EVERY NIGHT.

We played outside every day. Be home when the street lights come on. My Dad spray painted a hop scotch outside our window. We thought we were the luckiest kids EVER. 

My first bike was second hand but I didn't know that for years. I thought it was special because my Dad Spray painted it colours that I loved and it had my name spray painted with silver paint. It. was. amazing.

We didn't have a car until I was 10. My Dad didn't get his license until he was 27 because we lived in the city and took the bus EVERYWHERE.

I thought families always spent vacations at Stanley Park. Haha.

Hot dog day at school.

Christmas concerts and you could buy homemade wreaths and fudge at the door. It felt MAGICAL.

School supplies were free.

Grease AND Xanadu.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 18, 2011)

Inhibited said:


> Choose life T, Banana clips, Ghetto blaster, space shades.
> I remember the safety pins but, can't remember the purpose of them..




HAHA. I remember all that stuff.

Do you remember shoe laces with your name on them?

Smelly stickers?


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 18, 2011)

Jellies :bow:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 18, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Jellies :bow:



Jellies always rubbed my heels raw (well, the backs of my ankles, I mean). Even though they're super cute, it's hard to look cool with blood coming out of your shoes.


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 18, 2011)

Along with jelly shoes i also remember jelly bags...
I also remember ice shoes 
Paper money with $1 and $2 notes am thankful for plastic money though as if forget to check your pockets before washing and putting clothes through the dryer it doesn't matter 

View attachment borsa-basket.jpg


View attachment PM5.jpg


----------



## penguin (Dec 18, 2011)

Inhibited said:


> Along with jelly shoes i also remember jelly bags...
> I also remember ice shoes
> Paper money with $1 and $2 notes am thankful for plastic money though as if forget to check your pockets before washing and putting clothes through the dryer it doesn't matter



Oh man, don't forget the 1 and 2 cent coins! We used to have a big jar full of them.


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 19, 2011)

I loved my jelly shoes...I even remember having a pair of jellies w/ heels. I also owned jelly bracelets and jelly rings.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Dec 20, 2011)

Inhibited said:


> Along with jelly shoes i also remember jelly bags...
> I also remember ice shoes
> Paper money with $1 and $2 notes am thankful for plastic money though as if forget to check your pockets before washing and putting clothes through the dryer it doesn't matter



I loved the irony of the old Australian $10 note because the guy on there is Francis Greenway, he was convicted of forgery. A nice appropriate person to display on money. LOL!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 20, 2011)

Canadian dollars before they make the loony and twoney. 

View attachment cdndollars6979.jpg


----------



## JulieD (Dec 30, 2011)

Inhibited said:


> Choose life T, Banana clips, Ghetto blaster, space shades.
> I remember the safety pins but, can't remember the purpose of them..



They were friendship pins!!!! My sister and I made hundreds of them...everyone was our friend back then!!


----------



## JulieD (Dec 30, 2011)

Pogo balls; Punky Brewster; Rainbow Brite; and Moon Boots 

View attachment pogo%20balls.jpg


View attachment punkybrewster.jpg


View attachment RainbowBriteStarlitepic.jpg


View attachment moonboots.jpg


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll never forget my Monchichi!!


Just like the song said... "I love you Monchichi" 

View attachment monchichi.jpg


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2012)

lizzie_lotr said:


> I'll never forget my Monchichi!!
> 
> 
> Just like the song said... "I love you Monchichi"



I love Monchichis!!!!!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 18, 2012)

might as well bring back Donkey Kong on the atari


----------



## MattB (Jan 18, 2012)

snuggletiger said:


> might as well bring back Donkey Kong on the atari



What I liked about old video games- in Football, if you missed a tackle you could just go off the screen and come out on the other side and try again...

Intellivision Baseball was the best though...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnVLPpp0pQk


----------



## Maverick14120 (Mar 18, 2012)

Remember when you had a toy and you actually had to use your imagination because they didn't do anything special or have sounds beyond making a noise that sounded nothing like it should of (thinking of Luke's X-wing making that buzzing sound for the guns and a red light in the nose of it. Compared to full movie sounds in todays version.)


----------



## PandaGeek (Mar 18, 2012)

I miss all my He-Man and TMNT action figures!


----------



## PandaGeek (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh yeah, now you guys have me thinking about it. Michelangelo and Orko use to go on some crazy adventures. Like saving Wonder Woman from Darth Vader with Beebop and Rocksteady at his side. Beebop and Rocksteady were every single villians henchmen. They worked for Lex Luthor, Cobra Commander, Skeletor... and of course Shredder and Krang. But Michelango's ninja moves with Orko's magic were always superior, especially because they had the perfect mode of transportation... Nightcrawler from the X-Men! Man, there were no limits on that stuff as a kid. These days a kid has a fit if you confuse a pokemon with a yugio thingie.

Maybe our generation just used up all the imagination, hence the rehashing of old movies as well.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 18, 2012)

Cabbage Patch Kids (and their bad-boy compatriots, the Garbage Pail kids). Slap Bracelets!


----------



## indy500tchr (Mar 18, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Cabbage Patch Kids (and their bad-boy compatriots, the Garbage Pail kids). Slap Bracelets!



I remember collecting the Garbage Pail Kids cards and watching the movie! Oh the 80's.


----------



## Linda (Mar 18, 2012)

indy500tchr said:


> I remember collecting the Garbage Pail Kids cards and watching the movie! Oh the 80's.



There was a movie??? Where have I been?? lol


----------



## indy500tchr (Mar 19, 2012)

Linda said:


> There was a movie??? Where have I been?? lol



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093072/ it was pretty funny!


----------



## Linda (Mar 19, 2012)

indy500tchr said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093072/ it was pretty funny!



Thanks!!
:happy:


----------



## MRdobolina (Mar 24, 2012)

up up down down left right left right select b a start







gooo joe


----------



## balletguy (Mar 25, 2012)

I loved The Baseball Bunch w Johnny Bench.

http://bats.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/05/21/remember-the-baseball-bunch/


----------



## bobduhh (Dec 5, 2012)

How about this old beauty?


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Dec 6, 2012)

Contra, awesome. My boyfriend is 32 so he remembers a lot of things I don't because I was more of a 90's kid. Born 1983.


----------



## gogogal (Feb 14, 2013)

I am suprised no one has mentioned Hammer Pants. I had a pair in both bright orange and neon pink.

Oh the dread.

It horrifies me to see people wearing the newer trendy Harem pants (which are really just Hammer pants in disguise). Some things should have died with their decade.


----------



## Mckee (Feb 15, 2013)

Anyone remember this one? 






I still have the action figures somewhere in my house!


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Feb 15, 2013)

^^

What is that?


----------



## Mckee (Feb 16, 2013)

First tv series to merge live action with a very rough CGI. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captain_Power_and_the_Soldiers_of_the_Future


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Feb 16, 2013)

I must have not been allowed to see that when it was on the air, considering I was 4 at the time it was on the air.


----------



## swamptoad (May 10, 2014)

I remember that me and my sister had a glo-worm when we were kids. I also remember pogo balls and the pogo ball blaster. lol

Also memories of going to school and seeing kids wearing their stone-washed pants, wearing those slap on bracelets, and "me" carrying one of these change holders for my lunch or the vending machines. I had a red one though.



View attachment 0829abc24ab0e8f993a3fb7988d686e5.jpg


----------

